# Keeping beans in the fridge



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

At present I am keeping my beans in a sealed container in the fridge, is this the best storage solution?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No. Cool, dark place away from moisture in a valved bag.

THE FRIDGE KILLS YOUR BEANS


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> No. Cool, dark place away from moisture in a valved bag.
> 
> THE FRIDGE KILLS YOUR BEANS


What's the theory behind the freezer being ok and friday not good?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> What's the theory behind the freezer being ok and friday not good?


I'm assuming by friday you mean fridge... but anyway, fridge is bad because moisture kills your beans. Fridges are amongst the most moist places on earth. Freezers on the other hand have little or no humidity at all, and no moisture. So you are better on in the freezer! The air tight container won't stop moisture forming inside it either.. so get them out.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Fridge bad! As Jeebsy said in a sealed valve bag. If the bag isn't resealable then an air tight jar or container.

Air, light and heat are the baddies.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Freezer is cryogenic statis for your beans, fridge gets them all damp

(maybe someone else will be able to explain properly)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> I'm assuming by friday you mean fridge... but anyway, fridge is bad because moisture kills your beans. Fridges are amongst the most moist places on earth. Freezers on the other hand have little or no humidity at all, and no moisture. So you are better on in the freezer! The air tight container won't stop moisture forming inside it either.. so get them out.


Fridge, Yes. Thanks for the reply. I do not freeze or refrigerate any of my beans but thanks for the info.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

never ever ever fridge!


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Ok, thanks for clarifying that they are now in a cupboard.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If you're not keeping beans for weeks on end, then just chuck em in a cupboard. In a sealed container, of course.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

On this topic, does anyone know how long you can reasonably expect beans to last in the freezer? I am thinking about buying 5 or 6 packs of beans from Union with that 50% off code - but have too many at the moment to drink. So need to make them last. Let me know. Also advice on what to get from Union would be appreciated.


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

I've heard that freezing beans doesn't actually do anything to preserve the freshness. We tend to assume that cold will keep food fresh because it inhibits bacteria, but in the case of coffee, it is the moisture in the air that causes coffee to lose freshness. Coffee gives off CO2, especially when freshly roasted, so it has to be put in a container with a one-way valve to let it out (this also pushes out the oxygen and moisture which is good), which is why most bags from roasters have a one-way valve on the pack. So long as it's in a sealed pack with a one-way valve, storing it in the freezer won't do anything to reduce the amount of moisture present, and many foods (like herbs) lose flavour when chilled/frozen so I wouldn't risk it personally.

Maybe someone will correct me but this is what I've heard (the hasbean guys did some tests I think). I'd say store it in a regular cupboard. The wisdom I've heard from the roasters is aim to use within one month, but still okay within three. I know some people who will only use coffee within a window of one week and two weeks after roasting.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Greatest enemy of beans is exposure to moisture and air. If you're going to freeze make sure beans are in an airtight container. Let the bag/container come up to room temp before opening and don't re-freeze.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm currently conducting an experiment on the effects of the following: fridge, freezer, cupboard.

Will be tasting the results on Saturday (one month) and again after 2 months. Stay tuned!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

smokeybarn said:


> I'm currently conducting an experiment on the effects of the following: fridge, freezer, cupboard.
> 
> Will be tasting the results on Saturday (one month) and again after 2 months. Stay tuned!


 A good experiment, if you can control as many of the variables as possible and I look forward to hearing the outcomes.

Incidentally, on freezing, Scott Rao reports brewing coffee from Kenya AA beans that had been roasted and put in his 'mom's' freezer for six years. He goes on to say that: 'Since then I've become an avid freezer of beans.' And: 'Many myths persist regarding the dangers of freezing coffee beans. Do not believe them.' (All from a short section on page 78 of his 'The Professional Barrista's Handbook'.


----------



## leftism (Jan 5, 2012)

I freeze coffee in vacuum sealed bags, so then they will still have the same moisture when taken out of the freezer.

Freezing coffee without airtight bag/container seems like a bad idead, since they "dry" freeze then.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

leftism said:


> I freeze coffee in vacuum sealed bags, so then they will still have the same moisture when taken out of the freezer.
> 
> Freezing coffee without airtight bag/container seems like a bad idead, since they "dry" freeze then.


 Scott suggests airtight, freeze in small amounts (the amount you are likely to grind) and, probably obviously, letting the beans defrost and warm to room temperature before opening the container.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

chinery said:


> I've heard that freezing beans doesn't actually do anything to preserve the freshness. We tend to assume that cold will keep food fresh because it inhibits bacteria, but in the case of coffee, it is the moisture in the air that causes coffee to lose freshness. Coffee gives off CO2, especially when freshly roasted, so it has to be put in a container with a one-way valve to let it out (this also pushes out the oxygen and moisture which is good), which is why most bags from roasters have a one-way valve on the pack. So long as it's in a sealed pack with a one-way valve, *storing it in the freezer won't do anything to reduce the amount of moisture present*, and many foods (like herbs) lose flavour when chilled/frozen so I wouldn't risk it personally.
> 
> Maybe someone will correct me but this is what I've heard (the hasbean guys did some tests I think). I'd say store it in a regular cupboard. The wisdom I've heard from the roasters is aim to use within one month, but still okay within three. I know some people who will only use coffee within a window of one week and two weeks after roasting.


There is no 'moisture' in a sealed bag in a freezer. (Ice is not the same as moisture).


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmm... I've got some liquid nitrogen turning up next week. I should have some left over after the bearings have been replaced. May try freezing some beans with that and seeing how that works out.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Flibster said:


> Hmm... I've got some liquid nitrogen turning up next week. I should have some left over after the bearings have been replaced. May try freezing some beans with that and seeing how that works out.


Well if you aren't very careful it will end with a load of freeze dried pre ground if dropped lol.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Charliej said:


> Well if you aren't very careful it will end with a load of freeze dried pre ground if dropped lol.


It's not quite that bad, but you can have some fun with it.







Normally when I have LN2 left over I end up doing something destructive with it. Strawberries and a hammer are fun for cereal in the morning. Also done some cooking with it. Nitrogen poached stuff is pretty good, but Ice cream is always better.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you've had your beans in the fridge you should really warm them with a hairdryer on a gentle heat for 30-40 minutes to help get rid of any moisture that might have accumulated

Not really

No


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Flibster said:


> It's not quite that bad, but you can have some fun with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as you don't take the bespectacled food chemist's work too far and make snail porridge ice cream I guess.


----------

